# Dirnd‘l - Wer soll die Hupen herausholen



## hobeka (3 Jan. 2023)




----------



## ferdibier58 (3 Jan. 2023)

Danke für die enorm wichtige Umfrage @hobeka 😅😅

Bei der üppigen Auswahl muß die Frage wohl ehr lauten:
😘😘WER DENN NICHT?!?! 🤪🤪

DANKE für die Damen und die
überaus lustvolle
😁 Qual der Wahl. 😁

Meine Meinung:
Fr. Berndt.

Ich will wissen ob das alles nicht doch
... Handwerker-Kunst ist 🤔😉


----------



## binfos (3 Jan. 2023)

Eigentlich ein Beispiel zur Erklärung von 'egal'.


----------



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2023)

Da möchte ich die Christine gerne nackt sehen


----------



## Airbus21258 (3 Jan. 2023)

ALLE!!!!!...


----------



## Padderson (3 Jan. 2023)

ich bin raus


----------



## woldrich (4 Jan. 2023)

Die ersten 4 alle.


----------

